# help please new bike lock doesn't fit



## terry_gardener (15 Feb 2010)

i have just bought a new bike lock to go with my new bike. i went for the magnum plus mini shackle with extender (link at bottom). 

now question is should i take it back and get a cable lock since all d locks are to small for my bike as the magnum is the smallest i have found, or should i get a pannier rack for the rear wheel and attach the lock to this.

thanks 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_231103_langId_-1_categoryId_165637


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Feb 2010)

How is it too small? Sheldon Brown's advice is helpful: http://sheldonbrown.com/lock-strategy.html
A pannier rack is not going to be the most secure place. If it is too small why not take it back?


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2010)

Most lock holders are made of cheese anyway. Rucksack or pannier ?


----------



## terry_gardener (15 Feb 2010)

it is to small to fit to the frame using the bracket attachment that came with it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Feb 2010)

terry_gardener said:


> it is to small to fit to the frame using the bracket attachment that came with it.



Ah - I think I see - not too small to actually use then.


----------



## gaz (15 Feb 2010)

too small to fit the frame? you mean the bracket is too small? and not the lock.


----------



## Bandini (15 Feb 2010)

I got the bigger magnum plus and bought a shackle for a tenner from Boyes: so tenner more. It seems a decent lock. Can you exchange it?


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2010)

Forget the bracket, the lock will bounce out of it as you go over bumps/potholes. Either put the lock in your bag/pannier or wrap it around the rear rack.


----------



## Landslide (16 Feb 2010)

Bit hard to say without seeing it, but assuming you're talking about the carrying bracket, could you mount it on the seatpost and have it sticking out behind you?


----------



## 2Loose (16 Feb 2010)

THe Abus Ugh bracket will mount any lock to a rack very securely...'tis a bit pricey though so I lug mine in my rucksack.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Abus_UGH_Bracket/5300006187/


----------



## terry_gardener (16 Feb 2010)

thank you for your comments

i have returned the lock and got full refund.

i am looking for another lock to get. 

thinking of cable lock since i be only using for short period of time (ie appointments, shopping etc) 

any recommendations for cable lock that i can just wrap around the seat post.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2010)

Cable Locks....dont.........

Possibly an ABUS Bordo ? - I use one as a second lock with a top end D-lock


----------



## terry_gardener (16 Feb 2010)

> You made the right choice the first time. That's one of the most carryable d-locks around.



sadly since i dont have rear rack to carry it on and it wouldn't fit to the frame so i returned it. it did seem a sturdy lock.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Feb 2010)

Something like the Abus Granit 1000 would be better but not "bendy" enough to coil around seatpost (the more they coil the easier they cut) so would still need carrying

A little over budget too


----------



## terry_gardener (19 Feb 2010)

thanks again for all your comments and opinions on which lock. 

i have just ordered my replacement lock.

the abus bordo granit x-plus (85 cm) from tredz


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Feb 2010)

A bit over-budget then? 

Worth it though IMO over a cable lock, and very portable!


----------

